# G scale modern reefers...do they exist?



## steelwheels360 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've searched for a spell and have not been able to find anything. Looking specifically for plug door outside brace 57' mechanical reefers. or larger (BNSF, ARMN, Tropicana). Any info would be appreciated..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, they go by here all the time. It's what carries cold stuff from coast to coast. One white train(covered with graffitti) comes by here weekly from Washington state to back east. THat one train show covered it a couple of years ago when that guy went around riding on trains on like the History or Discover channel.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

If you can shrink a few to G scale, I think steelwheels360 would take them off your hands ...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I believe the title is asking for G scale, not to hijack some 1:1 stuff ha ha! 

Biggest I have found is the 50' ones from USAT. 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Salad Express"..it runs past my house too! I see it quite often on the CSX main here in Western NY, headed to its terminus in Schenectady..

The show was "Extreme Trains" on the History Channel..and man did it suck! 
here is my review of the episode featuring the "Salad Express" train..this was back in 2008:

So I caught last nights episode.. 
"this one has potential" I thought..taking a refrigerated produce train all the way across the country! 
from Washington State to Schenectady, NY...practically coast-to-coast. 
and hey, it will run right through my backyard! I live 2 minutes away from the New York Central mainline (now CSX) in Rochester, NY. 
this train will run through "my territory"..maybe they will show some scenes of Chicago, Ohio, Buffalo..maybe near Rochester, maybe rolling along the Erie Canal in central NY, very scenic.."lots of interesting possibilities with this episode!" I naively thought..I should know better by now! :wink: 

So the show runs one hour..10pm to 11pm. 

10:05 PM - Here we are loading up the train in Washington state. 

10:10 PM - now we are in Oregon. 

10:15 PM - Now we are in Idaho. (im obviously paraphrasing with the times! they arent meant to be exact. 


Quick detour to Steamtown in Scranton, PA.. 
I can only assume the planning/writing meetings for the show went something like this: 

"Ok, we sent our host guy and the camera crew all the way to Scranton, what should we film? 
We have a 2-second clip of an operating steam engine to open the segment..what else should we film while we are here?" 

"How about a panoramic shot of the beautifully restored Roundhouse and turntable?" 

"nah..not that.." 

"How about the Big Boy? Largest steam locomotive in the world!" 

"no..thats not very interesting" 

"How about more shots of operating steam engines? there sure are a lot of them here!" 

"no..not that...Since we are here at one of the largest Railroad museums in the WORLD, 
we need to find the most boring and monotonous thing here, and film that... 
hey I know! lets put our guy inside a firebox, and show him handing out some bricks from it?" 

"great idea boss! you are a genious! What should we have him say while he is in there?" 

"Have him say something about how steam engines work..maybe have him say "Here is how steam locomotives work, you have some fire, then steam".. 
thats good enough..he doesnt have to mention anything about the boiler actually being filled with WATER! thats too much detail.. 
dont mention cylinders, pistons, expanding steam, main rods, driving wheels..thats all too complicated..just have him say "fire and steam".. 
oh..and while he is inside the firebox, he doesnt need to talk about the FUEL that goes in there, right where he is sitting.. 
dont mention wood or coal..no need to talk about the Fireman and his shovel..just focus on the BRICKS! 
those bricks are really interesting...when people see a TV show about steam engines, they want to know all about BRICKS in the firebox! 
yeah..thats good stuff!" 

10:25PM - here we are back on the train..still in Idaho. 

10:35PM - here we are rolling through Idaho.. 

Now we need a short segmant that is "rad" and "awesome" and "extreme!" 
something the 12-year old kids will think is "cool" and "neat-o".. 
Lets show a boxcar being scrapped.. 

*yawn* 

10:40PM - back at the train..check it out..we are in Idaho. 

10:50PM - Very interesting shots of the train rolling through Idaho.. 

At this point, im actually thinking "wow..is this going to a 2-part episode? are they going to continue the journey next week?" 

10:58PM - The train is now in Idaho..We love Idaho! its very interesting here. 

10:59PM - Here we are inside the warehouse in Schenectady, NY, end of the line. We had a great trip through Idaho..see you next time! 

 

Scot 

But I think SW was asking about Large Scale *model* reefers! 
USA trains makes a 50 foot modern reefer:

USA Trains 50 foot reefer 

Not sure if that is *quite* as modern as the cars you are looking for, but its close..

Scot


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

If the OP is talking about these 








Then the answer is no one currently makes them in large scale. But BLMA does make them in HO scale so it shouldn't be too hard to up scale them.. 
http://www.blmamodels.com/cgi-bin/w...tail.blue.htm&t=main.blue.htm&itemid=CEFXHO-1 
If the OP is referring to these cars... 








Than the answer is also no. 
USA does make these 







Similar style as above (ie 50' reefer), but the plug door style is the early plug door style, not the modern style. Close, but no cigar. 

Craig


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, USA Trains has a similar 50' reefer to the prototype photo posted, but the door on the prototype photo is more modern. And the prototype car is also more modern then the USA Trains model.


----------



## steelwheels360 (Feb 5, 2013)

you guys are a hoot...but i was looking specifically for the modern 57' reefer (UPFE, ARMN, BNSF,) or even the high-cube icle bnsf or even tropicannas. but the plug door would be a must and absolutely no runners. that BNSF is almost there...oh well. thanks anyway 

chow~


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the biggest reefer I could find, and I think it still does not fill the bill:


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 23 Mar 2013 09:11 PM 
If the OP is talking about these 








Than the answer is also no. 



IF USAT made some of these I would buy some.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure you could scratch build one or two Marty!


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, a long train of those would look good on your layout since you have long tangent sections and sweeping curves. A white train behind 3 locos would look similiar to the train series that came out several years ago. 
Ron


----------

